# Vanda roxburghii (tesselata)



## Mahon (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok, so I finally got the pics of my enormous _Vanda roxburghii_, and here they are...

This species is from India, and is used for many "medicinal" cures... it is a beautiful species, and one of my favorite Vandaceous orchids...

This plant is approximately 8 feet tall. The plant itself starts at about 1 foot off the ground. I am 6'1", so that gives you a rough perspective on how large this plant is. The roots, if they were not to be tied into a ball, would hang about 5 extra feet, but because I cannot get it on a high enough branch, the roots are tied. 

Ok, enough said, any questions about this species, I think we know who to talk to...  

(sorry if the pics come out too big... RIGHT CLICK THE PHOTO, THEN SELECT 'VIEW IMAGE'... IT WILL MAKE IT SMALLER, AND CAN BE ENLARGED AS WANTED)

Here are the flowers:





HIGH-RESOLUTION: http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j186/pamahon/C.jpg


This one is a biggie, sorry... =(





-P.A. Mahon


----------



## gore42 (Aug 10, 2006)

Very impressive plant, and some great pictures! Those blooms have really great color... do you usually get about that number of blooms on an inflorescense? I'd never be able to grow plants that size around here... not enough room inside, and too cold and dry outside.... glad I get to see them here 

- Matt


----------



## Gideon (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice, I have never seen it before


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2006)

Look at those roots!


----------



## Mahon (Aug 10, 2006)

It has bloomed 3 times this year, and this last time when I finally get pics taken, it only has 5 flowers on a single spike... typically it has around 8 to 10 flowers per inflorescence... =(

This is the uncommon yellow variety, and is a flatter shape then most _Vanda roxburghii_ (_Vanda tessellata)_... It's a favroite Vanda species for me... (I wonder why...lol)

Here is another reference picture to a typical _Vanda roxburghii_...

http://www.orchidspecies.com/orphotdir/vandtesaselata.jpg

Thanks for the comments! This is a good species to grow, given you have room and proper conditions... =)

-Pat


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah, that thing is a monster. Ever seen a bigger specimen of the species?


----------



## Mahon (Aug 10, 2006)

I have never seen any Vanda species as tall or big as mine... I think that limited growing space and proper conditions are the ultimate factors with growing this species to a specimen... oh, did I mention limited growing space? =)

Anyone grow this species, btw?

-Pat


----------



## Heather (Aug 10, 2006)

Definitely NOT one for me!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

Mahon said:


> I have never seen any Vanda species as tall or big as mine... I think that limited growing space and proper conditions are the ultimate factors with growing this species to a specimen... oh, did I mention limited growing space? =)
> 
> Anyone grow this species, btw?
> 
> -Pat



That's a great monster Vanda Pat, and you look so happy about it toooke: 

I grow very few vandas because they get so big, but a couple of folks in our society have some monsters too. One friend in particular specializes in vanda and has some big tessalata, sanderiana, and a monster Vandopsis gigantea. I think he also has some 6'+ Renanthera and Arachnis too. He puts them outside in the summer, and keeps them in a converted garage with tracked MH lighting in the winter. He also sprays them about every day (at least in the summer) with some kind of fertilizer for hydroponic gardening.


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow! Incredible!

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Mahon (Aug 12, 2006)

Rick said:


> That's a great monster Vanda Pat, and you look so happy about it toooke:



:rollhappy: ... that pic was taken a few minutes after I got up... I worked late that night... just like tonight...



Rick said:


> One friend in particular specializes in vanda and has some big tessalata, sanderiana, and a monster Vandopsis gigantea. I think he also has some 6'+ Renanthera and Arachnis too.



I like those huge Vandopsis gigantea... massive, not tall, but wide and like a rock... with leaves though... and roots... and flowers... okie, not like a rock, but you get the point... =)

thanks for all the comments!

-Pat


----------

